# Fast Car



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

by tracy chapman
what a song :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The whole album was brilliant


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

my faves are subcity and talkin bout a revolution.

tellin stories is a wicked tune too.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

must say i thought she was a man until I heard her name


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Fantastic album
Learning to play some of her songs on the guitar at the moment!!
Also made Gabriele famous! as she pinched the guitar riff for her hit song "Dreams". :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

yep was a great car. Revolution by her is good if not better.


----------



## StewartyBoy (May 12, 2008)

Amazing song, makes me turn the volume up eveyrtime.


----------

